# Chopin with an accent



## Eldarion (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone know any good recordings of Chopins works performed with a Slavic musical accent? Many people have recorded his music but not many pianists seem to possess that accent, which makes it slightly unsatisfactory for me because to my mind many of his phrases are just begging for that treatment. Oh yeah, I'm looking for someone thats not Artur Rubinstein.. 

Thanks!


----------

